# "Double Scotch" steam engine



## rhitee93 (Jun 15, 2012)

About 12 years ago, I came across a set of plans on the internet for a small bar stock steam engine. The engine used a twin scotch-yoke arrangement, and the designer called it the Double Scotch.

Id like to take a look at that design again, but I cant find the plans I had. I am pretty sure they were available for free at the time. I remember drawing some of the parts up in anticipation of using our CNC mill to cut them, but everything seems to be gone now.

Does anyone happen to be familiar with this engine?


----------



## rhitee93 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry guys. I swear I had searched for this a number of times, but I googled it again after writing this and it was the first thing to pop up.  :-[

http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/projects/scotchx2/scotchx2.html

Feel free to delete the post...


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 15, 2012)

Brian, google must have heard your plea and sent out a spider to search it out :big:
Its a nice little engine from the looks of it so I'm glad you found it.

Bill


----------



## rleete (Jun 15, 2012)

I started this one, but never finished it. I'd highly recommend that you scale it up a little to save your sanity.


----------



## syedshah20 (Dec 19, 2014)

looks like a slightly embellished version of a PM research 3A aluminium engine. the kit is $60 msrp a 3BI bronze and iron is $72 or 138 for one machined at the factory.


----------



## crueby (Dec 19, 2014)

I did a single-scotch version of that one years ago - runs very well. It had the air inlet leading to a slot on the crankshaft that acted as the valve. I think the plans for that one were part of the jon-tom collection online.


----------



## metal89 (Dec 22, 2014)

May be you could take a look here

http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/maxrousseau2/index.html
at the bottom of the page

and here

http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/telechargements2/index.html

(Julius de Waal plans)


----------

